# Shift Lock Problem



## Low4me (Sep 13, 2002)

I've got a 2001 LE Pathfinder, and am having a problem getting the car out of Park. I have to use a screwdriver and push down the "Shift Lock" button every time I want to get out of Park. Totally annoying. I've pulled off the console, and can see what's happening...basically when I push the button, instead of the levers moving so that I can move the car out of park - they just stay there, and block me from getting it out of park, so the screwdriver trick is the only thing working right now.

Any ideas on how to fix this? Anybody had this problem before?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

What condition is the interlock switch on the brake?


----------



## Low4me (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm not sure if I know what you mean by "interlock switch"


----------



## Low4me (Sep 13, 2002)

So, has anybody else had this problem? I just called the guy at Nissan, and he told me it was gonna cost $275 for them to fix it!!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

There are two switches above the brake pedal under the dash. One is the brake light switch and the other is the interlock/shift lock switch. I find it hard to believe that the Nissan dealer can give an accurate quote over the phone for something like that...


----------



## Low4me (Sep 13, 2002)

Cool - I think I found the switches you are talking about. What might I need to do to check to see if the shift lock switch is broken? By the way - do you know how I would tell which one is the brake light switch and which is the shift lock switch?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Unplug one and see if the brake lights still work. If so, that's the interlock switch.


----------



## Low4me (Sep 13, 2002)

Sweet - you're a genius!  Any suggestions on where to get a replacement?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Nissan dealership or junkyard. If you find one at a junkyard, you can probably just pocket it and get it free!


----------

